# rod building



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im looking for a place to buy rod blanks,and supplies,at a good price,


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Try online at Jann's Netcraft or Barlows.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

www.mudhole.com always has sales on parts.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Just went to mudhole this morning and they have Shikari bass and muskie blanks for $14 - $25. Merry Christmas to me.


----------

